# July 4th-8th Surf fishing report/my failure at shark fishing



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Got down here in duck on the fourth. Immediately went out and rented kayaks. First day we fished the back creeks of kitty hawk bay, a lot of grass and pretty difficult to fish bit still managed three decent flounder, and a couple other fish I missed. Was using chartreuse gulp on a jig head

Everyday since then we've been surf fishing out of duck. Lots of spot and croakers. Had significantly more success with blood worms than shrimp.

I regret to say I have had terrible luck shark fishing. The first day I underestimated the power of the breakers. I guess it hadn't occurred to me that the surf would be pretty choppy after a hurricane. Needless to say, I got 40 yards out, waves were still huge and I ended up whiping out big time. Accepted defeat and went back to surf fishing. Second day surf was calmer, but my weight was too heavy, and my line was too strong to snap off, so I ended up not even being able to reel it in to check my bait. Cut my line, accepted defeat again and went home. Went out the next day smaller weight, but way too light of line (8lb) line snapped when I dropped my weight, I was pretty pissed. Accepted defeat and went home again. Going to try again tonight. 

Was wondering if anyone had any advice on how they shark fish off the beach, or if any beaches are better than others to do it out of?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Kind of confused about some of the things you said. 8 lb line? Was this a drop line to a disposable weight (brick, etc)?
What setup are you running? You definitely have a mismatch somewhere. You should be able to hold the surf in 4-6 oz with a decent sized bait (not a whole ray). Use a sputnik if a regular sinker wont hold. But you should be able to get that weight off the bottom with any gear that will bring in a shark. Just to feel some pullage, cast out in the first gut at high tide at night half a spot. You dont need huge gear to hook and land most sharks. 
If you describe your setups it might be easier to figure out the issue. 
My first thoughts are always think smaller, either in setups or targeted fish size.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

The best way to learn about "sharkin" is to hook up with some old guy or gal that's been doing it for a few years and just watch what they are doing! As pods said, you don't need huge equipment to land an entry level shark but to catch a big one [other than a sand tiger] you do need a reel that will hold 1000 yards or more of 65-100lb test power pro and you would need a steel leader of 10-20 feet long and some big bait [tuna head, ray whole albacore etc...] and big hooks hooks. Also a fighting belt and harness outfit for a hog.
I'm getting old so I use fairly small tackle now, the reel I use most is a "Trinidad #50 on a custom made 30/60 standup rod with a reverse reel seat loaded with 1000 yards of #65 power pro line and about 50 feet of 100 pound mono shock. This setup is good for sharks in the 300-500 pound range but I have been spooled twice in two years on it so there are sharks out there that you can't stop on this light of tackle from a pier.
Good luck and be careful. Dave


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I used half a cinderblock the first time lol. Idk why I guess I figured the line would break off easier with it being so heavy. But my issue was I was dropping the weight down first then trying to tie it off to my rig while the kayak is getting pulled by the current. What's the minimum amount of weight I could use that could keep my bait down? I've been using a whole spot. So I should cut that in half? 

I have one f those shakespeare tidewaters (didn't want to spend a lot on a reel that I'd be using once a year.) with 65lb braid, and 50lb mono topshot. That is tied off to about a 6ft 100lbtest mono leader. Then I have another 6ft of ss wire haywire twisted to my 10/0 hook.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Another thing, I know I'm very new to this, so I just want a smaller shark. Not looking for anythig huge. I'd even be stoked about getting a big ray.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Okay, that makes more sense. If you are using a whole spot, you can hold bottom a long ways out with 6-8 oz. The further out you go the more weight you will need as you will be dealing with current and line resistance.
Terminal sounds good. Long enough to deal with whiplash! (sorry, Metallica fan). Most big shark guys run 400 lb mono, but they also are making long drops where tail slap comes more into play. Short drops you should be good.
I would just run a sliding swivel with your weight on your abrasion (100 lb) leader and shorten up your wire bite leader. If you are using a haywire, I assume you have single strand, maybe toothproof? If so, that long will risk kinking and breakoff. I use 12-18 inch and that should work.
Half a cinder block will hold a whole lotta fish! Then you risk running into a sub headed for Portugal as Dave said and you aren't going to stop everything that might bite, so shoot for what you can stop. 
If I were you, I would run out a stingray wing or a half to whole bluefish, spot, whiting or croaker. Use ~6 oz of weight on a sliding trace and make your drop 20 yards or so past the breakers, probably 150 yards out max. Just past the bar you should find some blacktips of size. Close to shore you will run into tons of pups right now, so if you can kayak out a short drop more power to you!
Good Luck.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

So much good information here! Okay so shortening the wire leader for sure, and not kayaking the bait out as far. Alright another noob question, how will I know when I'm past the first bar? Obviously if I was swimming it out there I could tell but in the kayak is it where the waves start to break? 

I think a lot of my stuff was too much because I was taking advice from my buddies who go after hammerheads in Pensacola with the 12/0 senators and all that good.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

You should be out maybe 150 yards tops. Just look at the waves (especially at low tide) and note the farthest place out where they start to rise up. Drop it just past that should be good, say 20 yards to give you some leeway. 
In Duck you might run into a big Garbo, but probably not a 12' hammer. Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome thanks! One more question, since I only need 6oz to keep bottom, should I just use a large pyramid sinker? I'm about to make a run to the tackle shop.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Grab some pyramids and maybe a couple sputniks. They give you another 1-2 of hold for the weight (6 oz will hold like 8). They are the ones with the breakaway wires in them. Just make sure you look at the top loop of them and close with pliers if needed. Sometimes the bend leaves a big gap that your swivel can slip through. For a smallish bait, you can probably hold with 4-6 oz unless it is really nasty, but then you wont get a kayak out there either.


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't mean to butt in, but yeah, I think a large pyramid sinker would work just fine. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## childress (Jul 1, 2013)

Questions from a lazy fisherman: 

Am I using enough wire/metal on my rig if I am putting a circle hook on a metal snap swivel?

(Assuming this is a terrible rig) What is a good shark rig to use?


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Bought an 8oz pyramid sinker. Loading up and heading out there. Hoping my little brother who's fishing right now down there has a fresh spot for me.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

frog tongue sinkers will hold a bit better than pyramids, go out 150 yards, take your paddle and try to reach bottom, if ya can't drop the bait. some good rigs can be bought off ebay, or you can check out shark outlet on the net.
js


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

So went out last night and first put a whole spot on and got the little brother to kayak it out there as I directed him from the beach. Line sat out for 2 hours, checked my bait and it was gone. This time I put two spot on the hooks one eye to eye, and the other up through the bottom of the head. That sat out for about three hours, checked my bait and it was gone. I'm guessing crabs? 

Kind of a bummer not catching a shark, but in a way I think it's kinda cool that your average joe just can't come out here and catch a monster right off the bat. Gotta have a little respect for the big blue and put your time in first!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Could have been crabs or even small blacktips. They were think a bit south of you (Pea Island) a couple weeks ago. Keep at it, you will get a pickup. If you can find a way to catch a stingray, they might hold up a bit better and sharks love them. If you are using circle hooks make sure you don't fill up the gap with bait so you can get a good hookup when one picks it up.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

on my yak rigs I run 600# swivel-----------30' of 550# mono-----------600#swivel-------6' of 480 7x7 stainless cable, 20/0 circle hook, a 1/0 snap swivel slides on the mono to hold the 8-14 oz spider weight
js


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Down here in Florida I've had better luck at catching small 3ft-4ft Sharks during the AM, 5am-9am. I've been using a standard 12" Wire leader connected to 30LB Mono Main Line via Snap Lock, a 9/0 Circle and a Whiting Head about 1/2 - 3/4 the size of my fist, with a 6oz pyramid connected at the Snap Lock as well. Any larger on the bait and I fear I'll get something bigger than I'm capable of dealing with. My last few trips I fished the Low Tide during the early morning, lets you walk onto the First Sandbar and cast past the Second Sanbar where the sharks will be cruising through. 

I've got a Finor AHAB 20 reel puts out maybe 12-15 lbs of drag and I've got to fully tighten it down to put a stop to the 3-4 footers from swimming to Africa, my reel also holds only about 180yds of the Mono so it's mandatory I put the brakes on em from spooling me on the first run lol. If your using a Shakesphere tidewater reel then I would highly recommend trying to not target anything above 4ft as they can be a little difficult to bring in.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Sega said:


> So went out last night and first put a whole spot on and got the little brother to kayak it out there as I directed him from the beach. Line sat out for 2 hours, checked my bait and it was gone. This time I put two spot on the hooks one eye to eye, and the other up through the bottom of the head. That sat out for about three hours, checked my bait and it was gone. I'm guessing crabs?
> 
> Kind of a bummer not catching a shark, but in a way I think it's kinda cool that your average joe just can't come out here and catch a monster right off the bat. Gotta have a little respect for the big blue and put your time in first!


 If your "yaking" out a bait then go ahead and put out a big bait such as a tuna head or a whole ray or something big enough to attract a good shark! Use a 10 foot or more piano wire leader also! Come on "man", Go for it!!


----------

